
Apple Reports Third Quarter Results - ChuckMcM
http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2016/07/26Apple-Reports-Third-Quarter-Results.html
======
ChuckMcM
The headline here is in the 10-Q
([http://files.shareholder.com/downloads/AAPL/2510477685x0x901...](http://files.shareholder.com/downloads/AAPL/2510477685x0x901766/5E7D57D1-50E1-497F-B044-4EBA9B7B826A/10-Q_Q3_2016__6.25.2016_FINAL.pdf))

    
    
                   2016 Q  2015 Q  2016 9mo  2015 9mo
       Net Income $7,796  $10,677  $36,673   $42,270
    

They dropped 2 points of margin and with it nearly $3B of net income compared
to this quarter last year. ouch!

